# AJ'S OFFSHORE 23 MILES



## BIGSEA (Feb 16, 2009)

*PRETTY GOOD DAY OF AJ FISHING WENT OUT THURSDAY MORNING STARTED OUT A LIITLE ROUGH CONDITIONS GOT REALLY NICE LATER IN THE DAY. HAD A GREAT DAY CAUGHT LOTS OFAJ'S ABOUT 23 MILES OUT.*


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice! :clap What were you using? Jigs, bait or what? Great pics and report.


----------



## BIGSEA (Feb 16, 2009)

JIGS ALL THE WAY NO BAIT


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice looking fish. Care to share more? Live bottom or wreck? Live bait or jigs? If live bait, which?


----------



## BIGSEA (Feb 16, 2009)

JIGS MAN


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats up homey. This is Mission man.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BIGSEA (Feb 16, 2009)

NOT ME MAN THIS IS FIRST TIME I HAVE POSTED ON THE FORUM


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

BigSea, this is George. It's about time you joined the group.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *spottedtails (2/15/2009)*Funny, I saw that same picture posted last year. Nice try.


Five visits and you just so happened to see this pic last year?:nonono


----------



## BIGSEA (Feb 16, 2009)

YEH MAN I AM ON NOW


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice jacks.Great fighters aren't they?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Those are very good on the grill wrapped in bacon !!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

> *parrothead (2/15/2009)*Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Those are very good on the grill wrapped in bacon !!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott




Now where did you get that idea from Scott? I wonder?oke


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post and picture. Glad to see some one got out.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I love jigs!


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Gentlemen start you're jiggin'!!!:clap


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

sweet fish, making me HUNGRY:clap


----------

